#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [轉貼]中國異獸

## 影狼

很豐富的資料 可惜沒有圖片
希望其他獸可以補上圖片 ^^



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    ◇ 白 澤 ◇ 
號稱上知天文地理，下知雞毛蒜皮；通過去，曉未來（玩笑）。不過能說人言，曾應黃帝所求作鬼神圖鑒（內有萬一千五百二十種）（封神榜？）。絕對神獸中的No.1^^《軒轅本紀》、《抱樸子（極言）》、《瑞應圖》有載。 


◇ 化 蛇 ◇ 
水獸。人面豺身，有翼，蛇行，聲音如叱呼。招大水。（存在象《3×3只眼》中的mm也有可能）《山海經（中次二經）》有載。 


◇ 英 招 ◇ 
人面馬身（人頭馬？），有虎紋，生鳥翼（人頭飛馬？），聲音如榴。號稱是替天帝看花園的神，但看起來充其量不過是只神獸而已。《山海經（西次三經）》有載。 


◇ 玄 蜂 ◇ 
其實就是巨蜂，腹大如壺，蟄人，有毒，能殺人。《楚辭（招魂）》有載。 


◇ 青 牛 ◇ 
出名主要是作爲老子的坐騎。但真正的原形是千年木精（土精成形是玉羊）。《嵩高記》、《錄異傳》有載。 


◇ 呲 鐵 ◇ 
形狀象水牛，但有巨角，皮毛漆黑，以鐵爲食。排泄物利如剛（精煉？提純？），可作兵器。《神異經（中荒經）》有載。 


◇ 山 臊 ◇ 
山神，人臉猴身，（一手）一足，能說人話，而且會變化，特別喜歡吃蝦蟹。《神異經（西荒經）》、《國語（魯語下）》、《訴異記》有載。 


◇ 火 鼠 ◇ 
又名火光獸。生活在火山中（非現在通指的火山，乃是燃燒的森林），重百斤（體形應甚大），毛長接近一米，細如絲，見水即死。用它的毛就可制成“火烷布”（如果髒了用火一燒就可變幹淨）。《神異經（南荒經）》、《十洲記》有載。 


◇ 商 羊 ◇ 
一足鳥，招大雨。（估計只是能預見天氣）《說苑（辨物）》有載。 


◇ 訛 獸 ◇ 
別名誕。人面兔身，能說人言。喜歡騙人，言多不真。其肉鮮美，但吃了後也無法說真話了。（利用價值很高，呵呵）《神異經（西南荒經）》有載。 


◇ 民 鳥（此爲一字）◇ 
嘴爲赤色，身爲翠色。可禦火。《山海經（西山經）》有載。 


◇ 欽 原 ◇ 
鳥，形狀象蜂，和鴛鴦差不多大（可能就是一種巨蜂）。蟄獸獸死，蟄樹樹枯。（玄蜂升級版？）《山海經（西次三經）》有載。 


◇ 鈎 蛇 ◇ 
蛇，身長二十米以上，尾部有分叉。捕食時於水中用尾巴鈎岸上動物食之。《水經注（若水）》有載。 


◇ 遠 飛 雞 ◇ 
又名翻明雞、目羽雞。紫色，翅膀下亦有眼睛。日出夕還。（鴿子的異種？）《洞冥記》有載。 


◇ 腓 腓 ◇ 
有點象狸，白色的尾巴。養之可以解憂愁。（高級寵物？）《山海經（中山經）》有載。 


◇ 諸 犍 ◇ 
人面豹身，牛耳一目，有長尾，能發巨聲。行走時銜著尾巴，休息時盤著尾巴。《山海經（北山經）》有載。 


◇ 混 沌 ◇ 
長毛四足，如犬，有腹無五髒。抵觸善人，憑依惡人。（絕對惡靈是也）（另有混沌神之說，另行說明，不歸此處）《神異經（西荒經）》有載。 


◇ 應聲蟲 ◇ 
居於人腹。宿主每發聲，腹中便有小聲效之，且會越來越大。以雷丸可治。（腹語？）《續墨客揮犀》、《隋唐嘉話》有載。  


◇ 並 封 ◇ 
類豬，黑色，前後皆有頭。ps：述蕩則是左右有頭。《山海經（海外西經）（大荒西經）》、《周書（王會）》有載。： 


◇ 夫 諸 ◇ 
象白鹿，但有四角。招大水。《山海經（中次三經）》有載。 


◇ 當 康 ◇ 
有牙的小豬狀，因叫聲而得名。可以預見豐年。《山海經（東次四經）》有載。 


◇ 山 蜘 蛛 ◇ 
巨蛛，大如車輪，其絲可止血。《南部新書》有載。 


◇ 鳴 蛇 ◇ 
大體如蛇，但有四翼，發磐磐之音。見則大旱。《山海經（中次二經）》有載。 


◇ 南 海 蝴 蝶 ◇ 
巨型蝴蝶。有人曾捕之，去掉其翅膀和須足，仍有八十斤，極其鮮美。（可惜無人飼養）《嶺南異物志》有載。 


◇ 幽（安 鳥）◇ 
類似有條紋的小猴子，經常發笑，看見人則躺倒（藐視？挑釁？），因叫聲得名。《山海經（北山經）》有載。 


◇ 狸 力 ◇ 
豬狀獸，腳後有突起，聲音就像狗叫。應該是有操土之能。《山海經（南次二經）》有載。 


◇ 馬 交 ◇ 
類馬，白身黑尾，頭有一角，利齒，四足爲爪，發音如鼓聲。以虎豹爲食。一說可禦兵。《山海經（海外北經）（西次四經）》、《管子（小問）》、《周書（王會）》有載。 


◇ 孰 湖 ◇ 
馬身鳥翼，人面蛇尾（與英招類似）。喜歡載人（應該很適合作坐騎）。《山海經（西次四經）》有載。 


◇ 媪 ◇ 
似羊非羊，似豬非豬。在地下食死人腦，能人言。用柏枝插其頭方可殺之。《搜神記》、《晉太康地志》有載。 


◇ 患 ◇ 
身長數丈，類牛，青眼光耀明亮，四腳於土中，雖在動卻不移開。唯灌酒能消。因爲其爲憂傷之氣所聚，酒能忘憂，所以可消。《搜神記》有載。 


◇ 鬼 車 ◇ 
別名九頭鳥。色赤，似鴨，大者翼廣丈許，晝盲夜了，稍遇陰晦，則飛鳴而過。愛入人家爍人魂氣。亦有說法稱九首曾爲犬呲其一，常滴血。血滴之家，則有凶咎。（此疑個例）《三國典略》、《嶺表錄異》、《正字通》有載。 


◇ 九 嬰 ◇ 
水火之怪，爲羿所殺。（應可噴火吐水，爲九頭蛇之類，可和西方的九頭蛇比比？很類似吧。或和小日本的八歧大蛇比比？）《淮南子（本經訓）》有載。 


◇ 飛 廉 ◇ 
鹿身，頭如雀，有角，蛇尾豹文。有說其爲風伯。但我覺得應該是操縱風力大氣的神獸更合理。《楚辭（離騷）》有載。 


◇ 飛 誕 鳥 ◇ 
鳥，似鼠，赤足。口可分泌粘膠，用其灑在樹上粘取飛禽食用，亦有時用其噴射，百發百中。（澳洲土著亦有用其法捕獵）《廣博物志》有載。 


◇ 九 尾 蛇 ◇ 
巨蛇，體有鱗甲，腰以下有九尾，拖行，有鐵碰撞之聲。尾端有小孔，會噴射，如槍彈，中者非死即殘。（神話氣息不濃，但可算是比較標準的怪獸，而且還是滿強的）《續子不語》有載。 


◇ 奚 鼠 ◇ 
巨鼠，居於冰下，重千斤，肉可食。皮毛可以制衣被，爲禦寒上品。用其皮蒙鼓，其聲可以傳千裏，它的毛發可以召集鼠類。（鼠王的說）《神異經》有載。 


◇ 傲 因 ◇ 
（字打不出來啊，痛苦中）：類人，穿著破爛衣服，手爲利爪。襲擊單身旅人，喜食人腦。舌頭暴長，有時伸出盤在地上休息，用燒燙的大石擲之，可殺。（有相當智能，懂僞裝。可能感覺敏銳，尤其是舌頭（痛死的？）。可推見其反應甚快，爲搏鬥型。）《神異經（西荒經）》有載。 


◇ 吼 ◇ 
形如兔，兩耳尖長，僅長尺余。獅虎畏之，蓋吼溺著體即腐（強酸？）。《偃曝馀談》有載。 


◇ 橫 公 魚 ◇ 
生於石湖，此湖恒冰。長七八尺，形如鯉而赤，晝在水中，夜化爲人。刺之不入，煮之不死，以烏梅二枚煮之則死，食之可卻邪病。《神異經（北方荒經）》有載。  


◇ 風 狸 ◇ 
別名風生獸。似貂，青色。火燒不死，刀砍不入，打之如打皮囊。用錘擊其頭數千下方死，但只要其口入風立即複活。用菖莆塞其鼻方可殺之。其溺可入藥，其腦和菊花服滿十斤可壽五百。（此獸滅絕多半就是因爲那個‘壽五百’上了，人類真是恐怖啊^_^）《抱樸子（仙藥）》有載。 


◇ 角 圭 / 角 虎 ◇ 
又名任法獸。如羊，一角，青色，性忠直。看見有人相鬥就觸理虧的一方。臯陶（人名）曾用其斷案。（疑可識人心，故能斷對錯。生物測謊儀？）《訴異記》、《神異經》有載。 


◇ 委 蛇 ◇ 
又名延維。人首蛇身，有兩頭，紫衣朱冠，和車轅長度相當。厭惡雷聲，聞之則捧首而立。見則能霸天下。《山海經（海內經）》有載，《莊子（達生）》則說齊桓公曾見之。注：聞一多《伏羲考》中則說此爲人首蛇身之伏羲女娲交尾神象。（搞笑吧？） 


◇ 契 俞（不好意思，用了別字）◇ 
獸中最大者，龍頭馬尾虎爪，長四百尺，善走，以人爲食。遇有道之人則隱藏，遇無道之人則食之。（懲惡揚善？不過依此之言，無法理解其捕食方式？如此大的體形，速度要多快才能......）《爾雅（釋獸）》有載。 


◇ 魍 魉 ◇ 
木石之怪，亦有說爲山川之精。狀如三歲小孩，紅眼長耳，赤黑色，喜歡模仿人聲用以迷惑人。《國語（魯語下）》、《說文》有載。（鼠勺）犬：類狗，能飛，食虎豹。《周書（王會）》有載。 


◇ 率 然 ◇ 
五彩蛇，亦有說爲兩頭。人物觸之，中頭則尾至，中尾則頭至，中腰則頭尾並至。（登它主要是因爲《孫子兵法》中‘三軍勢如率然’即爲此蛇）《神異經（西荒經）》、《博物志（異聞）》有載。 


◇ 鲲 鵬 ◇ 
北冥有魚，其名爲鲲，鲲之大，不知其幾千裏也；化而爲鳥，其名爲鵬，鵬之背，不知其幾千裏也；怒而飛，其翼若垂天之雲。《莊子》 


◇ 鬼 母 ◇ 
南海小虞山，有鬼母，能産天地鬼，一産十鬼，朝産之，暮食之。《述異記》 


◇ 神 鳥 帝 江 ◇ 
天山有神鳥，其狀如黃囊，赤如丹火，六足四翼，渾敦無面目，是識歌舞，實爲帝江也。《山海經》 


◇ 恒 山 神 鳥 ◇ 
恒山之鳥，生四子焉，羽翼既成，將分四海，悲鳴而送之。《藝文類聚》 


◇ 海 中 大 蟹 ◇ 
昔有海商海中行，遇洲港，林要茂甚，乃維舟登岸，息於水旁，半炊而林沒，钯斷纜乃得去，詳視之大蟹也。《山海經補注》 


◇ 龍 魚 ◇ 
龍魚陵居在其北，狀如狸（鯉），一日蝦，即有神聖乘此以行九野。《山海經》 


◇ 犼（超強） ◇ 
形類馬，長一二丈，有鱗片，渾身有火光纏繞；會飛，食龍腦，極其凶猛。與龍相鬥時，口中噴火，龍即不敵。有人嘗見一犼獨鬥三蛟二龍，鬥三日夜，殺一龍二蛟方斃。《訴異記》有載。  


◇ 乖 龍 ◇ 
這個家夥厭煩了行雨，到行雨之時便四處逃逸，藏在人身上，或古木大柱，或樓台廳閣；逃避雷神的追捕。如果在曠野，無處逃避，往往鑽入牛角，牧童往往因爲受此牽累，被雷震死。《蘭亭夜話》有載。這是標準的用神話傳說來解釋自然現象的範例。 


◇ 牛 魚 ◇ 
形如小牛，毛色青黃，喜歡睡臥，受驚動聲如大牛，可傳一裏。把它的皮懸起，潮漲則毛起，潮退則毛伏。《博物志》、《太平禦覽》有載。 


◇ 帝 江 ◇ 
狀如黃囊，赤如丹火，六足四翼，渾沌無面目，識歌舞。（就是一帶了點零碎的肉團。有說是古神，竊覺不似。）《山海經（西次三經》有載。（此物算有些名氣，在不少遊戲中露過面。） 


◇ 酸 與 ◇ 
鳥類。形狀象蛇，四翼六眼三足。自呼其名。現之則該地有恐慌。《山海經（北次三經）》有載。 


◇ 龍 的 分 類 ◇ 
有鱗曰蛟龍，有翼曰應龍；有角曰虬龍，無角曰璃龍。《廣雅》有載。 


◇ 蜮 ◇ 
（這東西解釋很多，我選其一列之）甲類，生於山溪中。長一二寸，口中有弩形，以氣射人影，所中之出發瘡，不及時醫治則死。《博物志（異蟲）》有載。 



◇ 畢 方 ◇ 
木精(?) 如鳥，青色，赤腳，一足（有說兩足一翼），不食五谷。見則邑有訛火（有說常銜火在人家作怪災）。爲黃帝衛車之神鳥（有說爲致火之妖物，俗稱火鴉）。《山海經》、《神異經》、《淮南子》...俱有載。 


◇ 彭 侯 ◇ 
吳朝建安太守派人砍大樟樹，沒砍幾斧，突然有血出。樹斷，有一人面狗身（有說無尾）的東西跳出。太守說此爲彭侯，殺了烹食，味道象狗。（和同是木精的青牛比運氣差多了^^）《搜神記》有載。 


◇ 多 即 ◇ 
形狀象西方的狼狗。紅嘴紅眼白尾，一出現該地就有火災。《山海經（中山經）》有載。 


◇ 白 鹿 ◇ 
瑞獸，常與仙人爲伍。鹿壽千歲，滿五百歲則色白。《太平禦覽》有載。 


◇ 龍 刍 ◇ 
草名。馬食之，一日千裏。古語雲’一株龍刍，化爲龍駒。’穆天子嘗以此養八駿。有說爲龍的口水所化。《訴異記》有載。 


◇ 重 明 鳥 ◇ 
堯在位七十年，有秖支之國。獻重明之鳥……能捕逐猛獸虎狼，使妖災群惡不能爲害。《拾遺記》 


◇ 獨 角 羊 ◇ 
觟至①都，一角之羊也，性知有罪。臯陶治獄，其罪疑都(有嫌疑的人)，令羊觸之，有罪則觸，無罪則不觸。故臯陶敬羊，起坐事之。《論衡》 
①因爲那個字打不出，所以有同音字代替 


◇ 蟲 爲 ◇ 
川水之精。一頭兩身，類蛇，長八尺，呼其名，可取魚鼈。《管子（水地）》有載。 


◇ 藥 獸 ◇ 
神農時，白民進藥獸。人有患病就用白民所傳的不明語言告之。獸就到野外銜草回，以此草服之，病就痊愈。有說黃帝叫風後整理其資料，傳後世。（神農呢？）《芸窗私志》有載。 


◇ 計 蒙 ◇ 
人身而龍首，經常出現在有水之處，伴隨其必有狂風暴雨。（與後世傳說中的龍王很像，應爲其原型）《山海經（中次八經）》有載。 


◇ 神 農 ◇ 
有說即炎帝。人身牛首。其貢獻之一就是開發農耕。嘗有丹雀銜九穗禾，其拾落地者植，食者老而不死。另其爲醫藥之祖。《搜神記》言其用赤色神鞭鞭百草，了解百草習性，從而利用它們。《淮南子》則說他天生玲珑玉體，可看見自己的五髒六腑，見毒解毒。傳說是用茶，但一次嘗斷腸草，還沒來得及喝茶解毒已毒發致死。一般以後者流傳較廣。 


◇ 海 蜘 蛛 ◇ 
生於海島中。如車輪般大，身具五色，吐絲亦粗，虎豹觸之亦不得脫，其斃而食之。（應該就是巨型蜘蛛，但其能斃虎豹亦爲奇事，且生於海島？）《香祖筆記》有載。 


◇ 麒 麟 ◇ 
麒爲公，麟爲母。麋身牛尾一角。不履生蟲，不折生草。雖然很強卻不爲害，謂之仁獸。祥瑞之物。麟鳳龜龍，謂之四靈。《說文》、《禮記（禮運）》有載。 


◇ 白 鵺 ◇ 
單張之山,其上無草木……有鳥焉，其狀如雉，而文首、白翼、黃足，名曰白鵺，食之已嗌痛，可以已痸。（X戰記中,桃生小鳥的母親沙鵺成被誤譯爲(沙夜鳥),就是塔羅牌中的愚者） 


◇ 虎 鷹 ◇ 
飛鳥。身大如牛，翼廣二丈余，能捉捕虎豹。《墨客揮犀》有載。 


◇ 照 海 鏡 ◇ 
圓形，圍長二尺余，外圈绀色，似玉非玉；中間爲一白石突起，透底空明，似晶非晶。可在百裏之外照見怪魚及一切礁石，以利回避。《續子不語》有載。 


◇ 龜 寶 ◇ 
希世之靈物。嘗有海客得一如嬰兒拳大小之琉璃瓶，內有一寸長之小龜，在不停轉動，但瓶口極小，不知如何進去的（這個可以作到，並不稀奇）。但立刻爲衆龜所圍，不得脫，只得棄之，龜群方散。有識者稱其名龜寶，福薄之人遇而不可得；如得而藏於家，則必得寶藏。（估計如同聚寶盆之類，或可令龜銜寶來聚之類）《虛谷閑抄》有載。 


◇ 蠻 蠻 ◇ 
鳥。形狀象野鴨，只有一只翅膀，一只眼睛，要兩只鳥合起來才能飛翔。它一出現天下就發大水。《山海經（西次三經）》有載。 


◇ 強 良 ◇ 
嘴裏銜蛇，手中握蛇。虎頭人身，四蹄足，長手肘。（就樣子來言應可稱之爲人頭虎（比西方的人頭馬強？^^），可能喜歡以蛇爲食）《山海經（大荒北經）》有載。 



◇ 謝 豹 ◇ 
爲杜鵑之別名。但有一蟲亦名之。此蟲圓如球，類蝦蟆。見人就以前足遮頭，象害羞一樣。能鑽地，速度很快。但有時在地上聽到杜鵑的叫聲就腦裂而死。（可能以此得名）《蟲經》有載 



◇ 九 尾 狐 ◇ 
最早見於《山海經（南山經）》，狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒。食人。吃之不蠱。但其後被賦予象征子孫繁息之意，成爲瑞獸，與白兔、蟾蜍、三足烏並立與西王母座旁。可惜最終受小說及民間傳說所累，又變回了高等妖獸。（妲己……） 


◇ 浮 遊 ◇ 
共工的臣子。據說戰敗後自己投水而亡（應該是死後爲神）。其狀如赤熊，經常帶來不祥。在廳堂上見到則稱霸天下的人死，廳堂之下見到則平民受到驚駭；在門附近見到則近臣有憂，在庭園裏見到則沒什麽大礙。 
晉平公嘗夜夢其窺屏，乃病。子産言其窺屏只病而無傷。因其爲颛顼所敗，又爲共工之臣，故祭颛顼共工可愈。《古文瑣語》有載。 


◇ 肥 遺 ◇ 
如蛇。六足四翼，見則天下大旱。《山海經》有載。 


◇ 能 ◇ 
三足鼈，尾有分支。食之無蠱疾。（傳說爲鳐死後所化。）《山海經（中次十一經）》有載。  



◇ 天 雞（有多解，取其一）◇ 
北海大鳥，其高千裏，左足在海北邊，右足在海南邊。其毛蒼，其嘴赤，其腳黑，以鯨魚（這是神話中的鯨魚，和現實中相類，但更誇張）爲食。震動翅膀飛翔時，聲音如雷如風，震動天地。（中國神話中這種巨獸超多，亦是一大特色）《神異經》有載。 


◇ 雨 工 ◇ 
柳毅曾經看到一個婦人在牧羊，問之。婦人答：“此非羊，雨工也。”再問：“何謂雨工。”答：“雷霆之類也。”（造此解釋應爲雷屬性的異獸，類羊。不過神話中雷神和雷獸大多爲有人形特征，最不濟也象只猴。此應爲異數）PS. 那婦人不會是電母吧^^《異聞集》有載。  



◇ 丹 魚 ◇ 
此魚渾身發赤光如火，割其血塗足，可履水如平地。（水上飛？）《訴異記》、《水經注（丹水）》有載。 


◇ 水 虎 ◇ 
類三四歲小孩，渾身有鱗甲，箭射不入。夏天時喜歡在岸邊曬太陽。漆頭似虎，爪往往沒在水中，只露出漆頭。小孩不知道，去逗弄，就會被殺。《水經注》有載。 



◇ 馬 見 愁 ◇ 
西域異獸。如犬，含水噴馬眼，則馬瞑眩欲死。故凡馬都畏之。（不知周穆王之八駿如何？^^）用其皮編爲鞭，手揚馬走，謂之不須鞭。《采蘭雜志》有載。 


◇ 　　 窮 　　 奇 　　 ◇ 

充滿神奇幻想的神話傳說世界中,有許多生物是橫空出世,莫問出處的；但也有一些有著明確的來曆，便於後人係統地去了解。 
今天介紹的角色就是有著“顯赫身世”的一個邪惡神獸－窮奇。 

窮奇作爲怪獸的形象有兩種：《山海經.西次四經》上言“狀如牛，音如狗”；《山海經.海內北經》上言“狀如虎，有翼”。但不管是哪種形象，它都是一種食人怪獸，而且有著固定的原則，大致引《神異經.西北荒經》上的說法，它“知人語言，逢忠信之人，齧而食之，食人自首始；逢奸邪則擒獸而伺之”。也就是說，好人遇到它會變成食物，而且先被咬掉腦袋，而壞人遇到它反而會得到它送來的野獸之類做食物。這樣“是非分明”且付諸行動的怪獸的確少見。 

《史記·五帝本紀》記載了窮奇的來曆，“少昊氏有不才子，毀信惡忠，崇飾惡言，天下謂之窮奇。”舜將其流放，“遷於四裔，以禦魑魅”。少昊爲西方天帝，其母名皇娥，其父稱爲“白帝子”，即太白之精，他們的故事可見於《拾遺記》，非常美麗動人。在那裏有一棵窮桑樹，其果實萬年一結，吃了的話天老我不老。少昊主宰西方，稱爲“窮桑氏”，或者“金天氏”。 

注意這些關鍵字“白”啊，“金”啊，少昊一族位於西方不容置疑，而窮奇也是被舜驅逐到了西北方向，被一同驅逐的還有黃帝的不才子“渾沌”；颛顼的不才子“桃（應爲木+壽，音tao）杌；以及“饕餮”三族，作爲怪獸的“渾沌”，“桃杌”，“饕餮”也無一例外地出現在西方，其中饕餮位於西南一些，但想來離被稱爲“西王母”（地名）的西荒之地不遠。也就是說，和其他幾位帝王略有不同，被虞舜放逐的都到了西方而不是四方都有，所謂“禦魑魅”的說法很可能是指壓制當地少數民族，從這樣的想法衍生開思考，怪獸們的行爲特性也就不足爲奇。“渾沌”，“桃杌”，“饕餮”也具有相似的特點，這裏不加贅述了。 

一種說法認爲“窮奇”是一種怪獸，而少昊子只是因爲其特性而被比作“窮奇”。從家族命名和傳說的情節而言都可以認爲這種說法是錯誤的，窮奇就是少昊帝之子，不僅僅是因爲有智能而被視爲神獸，它本來就是“神＋獸”，是一個是非顛倒，善捕禽獸的家夥。至於大傩（舊時的迎神賽會）中的逐疫十二神中負責“食蠱”的窮奇神，因爲反而不夠“神話”，也就暫時棄之不理了吧。 



◇ 　　 饕 　　 餮 　　 ◇ 

《神異經·西南荒經》：“西南方有人焉，身多毛，頭上戴豕。貪如狠惡，積財而不用，善奪人谷物（上二句原作“好自積財，而不食人谷”，據《史記·五帝本紀》正義引改）。強者奪老弱者，畏強而擊單，名曰饕餮。《春秋》饕餮者，缙雲氏之不才子也。” 

《左傳·文公十八年》雲：“缙雲氏有不才子，貪於飲食，冒於貨賄，侵欲崇侈，不可盈厭；聚斂積實，不知紀極；不分孤寡，不恤窮匮。天下之民以比三凶，謂之饕餮。”《神異經》所謂“《春秋》言”，即此。 

《呂氏春秋·先識》雲：“周期著饕餮，有首無身，食人未咽，害及其身。”宋羅泌《路史·蚩尤傳》注雲：“蚩尤天符之神，狀類不常，三代彜器，多者蚩尤之像，爲貪虐者之戒。其像率爲獸形，傅以肉翅。”揆其所說，殆亦饕餮。 

《左傳》謂饕餮是“缙雲氏不才子”，而《史記·五帝本紀》集解引賈玄曰：“缙雲氏，姜姓也，炎帝之苗裔，當黃帝時在缙雲之官也。”蚩尤姜姓，亦爲炎帝之苗裔（《路史·蚩尤傳》），故蚩尤很可能即此缙雲氏之“不才子”饕餮。又《山海經·北次二經》所記“狍（號鳥）”，郭璞注以爲即《左傳》之饕餮。 

附：狍（號鳥）：《山海經·北次三經》：“鈎吾之山……有獸焉，其狀羊身人面，其目在腋下，虎齒人爪，其音如嬰兒，名曰狍（號鳥），是食人。”郭璞注：“爲物貪（忄林），食人未盡，還害其身，像在夏鼎，《左傳所謂》饕餮是也。” 



◇ 　　 貔 　　 貅 　　 ◇ 

大熊貓專濃家張和民教授日前在接受記者采訪時說，大熊貓人工飼養可能開始於4000多年前。 

張和民說，在古籍中， 大熊貓被稱爲稱爲貔貅(pixiu)。《史記·.五帝本紀》中，敘述了中國“五帝”之首的黃帝，他的國號爲“有熊氏”，不僅尊重熊這種野生動物，而且能將熊（黑熊）、罴（棕熊）、貔貅（大熊貓）等野生動物明確區分開來。 
這本史書還追述了一個故事：4000多年前，黃帝指揮馴養過虎豹、熊、罴、貔貅等猛獸的部落，在坂泉（河北涿鹿縣）打敗了另一個部落的首領蚩尤。由於板泉之戰比較著名，所以西漢的史學家司馬遷將它加以記載。 

張和民說，這表明中國人工馴養 大熊貓，可能開始於距今4000多年前。 

除了《史記》外，中國第一部追述古代事迹的《尚書》，在《牧誓》篇中也曾敘述，距今3000多年前，周武王的部隊“如虎如貔”，在牧野大敗商纣五的軍隊，一直到後代，還用貔貅比喻勇猛的軍士，戰無不勝。

----------


## 阿翔

翔是來貼圖的XD
之後可能還會再更新喔~
請各位一定要認真的看完喔，
翔找了4個小時…
====================================================================

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


白澤





昆侖山上的神獸，著名的神獸，能夠通曉天下鬼神萬物狀貌，可使人逢凶化吉的吉祥之獸。渾身雪白，能說人話，通萬物之情，很少出沒，除非當時有聖人治理天下，才奉書而至。 傳說黃帝巡狩，至海濱而得白澤神獸。此獸能言，達於萬物之情，故帝令圖寫之，以示天下，後用以爲章服圖案。唐開元有白澤旗，是天子出行儀所用；明有白澤補，爲貴戚之服飾。



化蛇





英招





玄蜂




産於大荒，有劇毒。“大蜂，其狀如螽。”《山海經》海內北經。《楚辭-招魂》：玄蜂若壺些。王逸注：言曠野之中，有飛蜂腹大如壺，有毒，能殺人也。



青牛和老子





呲鐵




山臊找不到…


火光獸






商羊找不到…

訛獸找不到…

民鳥找不到…


欽原






鈎蛇找不到…

遠飛雞找不到…

腓腓找不到…


諸犍





混沌




也作“混沌”，是古代的凶神。傳說它形狀肥圓、象火一樣通紅，長有四只翅膀、六條腿，雖然沒有五官，但是卻能夠通曉歌舞曲樂。還有一種說法稱渾沌是象狗或熊一樣的動物，人類無法看見它、也無法聽見它，它經常咬自己的尾巴並且傻笑；如果遇到高尚的人，渾沌便會大肆施暴；如果遇到惡人，渾沌便會聽從他的指揮。    
    
 

應聲蟲找不到…


並封





夫諸






當康找不到…


山蜘蛛





嗚蛇





南海蝴蝶找不到…

幽找不到…


狸力





馬交，打不到這個字，圖上有真的的字體





孰湖




媪找不到…

患找不到…


鬼車






九嬰







飛廉，又叫風廉




蜚廉，亦作飛廉，是中國神話中的神獸，文獻稱飛廉是鳥身鹿頭或者鳥頭鹿身，秦人的先祖之一爲飛廉（蜚廉），古代楚地以飛廉爲風伯。
三輔黃圖：「飛廉，神禽，能致風氣者，身似鹿，頭如雀，有角而蛇尾，文如豹」。廣泛分布於亞歐草原的鹿石其造型也是鳥首鹿身，與中國古文獻所記載的飛廉形象相同。
年支十四星之一,蜚廉屬陽火，主孤及克害。忌入命、身、父母宮，主孤克。入命身，其人孤僻；入父母，克父母，若會凶星，其克必重。在遷移宮，忌遷動，再湊合凶星，車禍血光之災，所以飛廉是凶煞之星，
另外有說飛廉就是蟑螂的，因爲蜚廉星 ， 其象爲蛇蟲鼠蟻； 蜚廉（ 飛廉 ）二字之正寫是蜚蠊 ，也就是蟑螂 。所有品種的蟑螂在昆蟲學的分類當中 ，都被歸類爲蜚蠊目（ Blattoidea ） 。


飛誕鳥找不到…


九尾蛇




奚鼠找不到…


傲欣





吼



 

橫公魚





風狸





角圭/角虎



 

委蛇




契俞，用別字的翔找不到…


魍魉找不到…但有補充

    魍魉有多達1000多種，影狼大所說的只是指「山精」。    
    


率然




鲲鵬找不到…


鬼母和她的手下








帝江




帝江就是帝鴻，也就是那個作為中央上帝的黃帝，所以《莊子》寓言便直接把他當做是中央的天帝。至於有人說混沌是黃帝的兒子，那倒恐怕是較候起的傳說，因為其實混沌的父親是帝江。    
    

恒山神鳥找不到…

海中大蟹找不到…

龍魚好像是現實生物喔…0.0


吼


俗稱爲望天吼，朝天吼，傳說是龍王的兒子，有守望習慣。華表柱頂之蹬龍（即朝天吼）對天咆哮，被視爲上傳天意，下達民情。又有文獻記載，觀音菩薩的坐騎即爲“金毛吼”。 
另外,犼似乎還和旱魃、僵屍有關係。 
僵屍與傳說中的吸血鬼有著生理和心理特征的差別。僵屍可分爲六級：一是“白僵”，屍體入養屍地後，一月後渾身開始長茸茸白毛，這類僵屍行動遲緩，非常容易對付，它極怕陽光，也怕火怕水怕雞怕狗更怕人；二是“黑僵 ”，白僵若飽食牛羊精血，數年後渾身脫去白毛，取而代之的是一身幾寸長的黑毛，此時仍怕陽光和烈火，行動也較緩慢，但開始不怕雞狗，一般來說黑僵見人會回避，也不敢直接和人厮打，往往在人睡夢中才吸食人血（黑僵與白僵合稱爲“黑白僵煞”）。全世界鄉村和農場已報告出數萬起‘不明吸血生物’攻擊牲口的事件，甚至有人認爲“野人”就是黑僵）；第三種爲“跳屍”，黑僵納陰吸血再幾十年，黑毛脫去，行動開始以跳爲主，跳步較快而遠，怕陽光，不怕人也 
不怕任何家畜（平時再能叫的狗，一旦遇到‘黑僵’或‘跳屍’就不叫了，但是貓見僵屍就會冷叫）；第四種“飛屍”，由跳屍納幽陰月華而演變，飛屍往往是百年以上甚至幾百年的僵屍，行動敏捷，躍屋上樹，縱跳如飛，吸食精魄而不留外傷；第五種僵屍已近乎魔，名爲“魃”，又稱“旱魃”“火魃 ”“幹魃”，飛屍吸納精魄數百年之後，相貌愈發猙獰，可謂青面獠牙啖人羅刹，還能變幻身形相貌迷惑衆人，旱天瘟疫由此而發；最後一種也是最可怕的僵屍，應該說它已不再是“屍”，而是魔王，擁有著與神叫陣的恐怖力量，數千年甚至萬年的道行，相傳華夏大地只出現過一個這樣的魔王，千年前它被菩薩收服爲坐騎，賜名爲“犼”。    
    


乖龍找不到…

牛魚好像是現實生物喔…0.0


酸與






龍和龍的分類



◇龍◇ 
龍的分類 
有鱗曰蛟龍，有翼曰應龍；有角曰虯龍，無角曰璃龍。《廣雅》有載。 
龍是我國古代傳說中的一種神異動物，四靈之一。根據民間流傳龍的原型主要有兩 種：一種認為是蛇，另一種認為是鱷魚。秦漢以後的龍形一般為四條腿，鱷魚恰好有 四條腿，蛇沒有腿。因此，許多人認為龍的原型是鱷魚，而不是蛇。最近幾十年來， 出土了許多新石器時代的龍。我們發現，先秦時期四條腿的龍是極少的，最早的龍是 沒有腿的，後來漸漸出現了一條腿的龍，兩條腿的龍，最後才出現四條腿龍。古往今 來的龍都有一個共同的形貌特征─蛇身，這個形貌特征同時也是龍的主要形貌特征。 
據此斷定：龍的原型就是蛇。後來所流行的龍形是人們對蛇的形貌進行了各種改造和 
加工之後才得以形成的。 
民間傳說 
在民間文學藝術，龍的形象常是擬人化的。就以家喻戶曉的海龍王的形象來說，有的 
為民造褔，有的為害百姓。許多文學作品中都有善惡不同、性格似人的海龍王出現。 
<西遊記>描寫了孫悟空到水晶宮向龍王借兵器節。<封紳榜>描寫了哪吒打死為害百 
姓的龍王太子敖丙的故事。元雜劇<梆毅傳書>，則敘述唐朝書生桏毅，*救落難的洞 
庭龍女，以後結為夫婦的悲歡。而<張羽煮海>，則是秀才張羽與龍女反抗龍王，煮沸 
大海，終成眷屬的喜劇。 
人們通過這些龍的神話故事來揚善伐惡，宣傳人民心中的社會價值。 
龍能佈雲施雨的說法由來己久。在苗族地區，每年舉行布龍舞，人們把一片片青布用 
雙手舉過頭頂，互相連接成長龍，象徵源源不斷的流水，祈禱風調雨順，保佑豐收的 
地方。 
筆者角度: 龍是一種內涵豐富的文化符號，是中華民族的一個象徵，牠是中國人精神 
上的領袖。 
龍的兒子 
龍也有兒子的嗎?根據「升庵外集」的記載：「龍生九子，不成龍，各有所好」: 
1.贔屭（音必洗）：形似巨龜，喜好負重物，多用為石碑或石柱的基石裝飾。 
2.螭吻（螭音吃）：龍頭魚身，性好在高處眺望，多用於殿堂屋脊上的裝飾，以鎮宅 
辟邪。 
3.蒲牢：形狀似龍，生於海中，非常怕鯨魚，如果遇到鯨魚，就會大吼。因其好吼， 
所以古時鑄造大鐘時，都刻上浦牢為鐘鈕。 
4.狴犴（音必岸）：形似虎，因外形威武，故多雕飾於監獄大門上。 
5.饕餮（音淘帖）：龍角虎面，好飲食，故多用來鑄造在鼎器之上，所以好吃的人被 
稱為「饕餮之徒」。 
6.蚣蟲夏：頭以獅而尾像龍，是水中的猛獸，性好水又善飲，古人多作橋柱之圖飾。 
7.睚眥：性殘好殺，所以多用於刀柄、斧鉞等兵器的裝飾，以增加威勢。 
8.狻猊（音酸泥）：外形像獅，性好煙火，多鑄於香爐上作辟邪之物。 
9.椒圖（又名椒塗）：外形像獅，性喜牢閉，故古人多用來做門上的飾物，或用來鑲 
上門環，鎮守門戶，現代人誤以為「獅頭」。    
    


蜮


蜮，古代傳說中的害人蟲，又名短狐、水狐、水弩、射工。形狀像鼈，有三只腳．據《玄中記》所載，“去人二三步即射，人中，十人六七人死”。據《博物志》和＜＜經典釋文＞＞所載，蜮，俗稱水弩，口中生有一條橫肉形狀呈弓弩形，它生活在南方水中，聽到有人在岸上或水上經過，就口含沙粒射人或射人的影子被射中的就要生瘡，被射中影子的也要生病，所以又叫它＂射工＂或＂射影＂並有說法它是“以氣射人影，隨所著處發瘡，不治則殺人”。它雖然是傳說沒什麽科學依據，但卻成爲了廣爲流傳的成語，用它來比喻用心險惡，暗中傷人是再恰當不過了，就像＜＜子華子*晏子＞＞裏邊說的：＂極其回邪，如鬼如蜮．＂
《搜神記》及鴻範五行傳曰，蜮射生於南方，謂之短狐者也。南越夷狄，男女同川而浴，淫以女爲主，故曰多蜮。蜮者淫女惑亂之氣所生。    
    


畢方






彭侯




多即找不到…


白鹿





龍刍





重明鳥



在《拾遺記》中說，堯在位七十年，有積支之國，獻明鳥，一名雙晴言在目。狀如雞，鳴似鳳。解落毛羽，用肉翅而飛。能抟逐獸狼，使妖災群惡不能爲害。或一年來數次，或數年都不來。國人都全灑掃門戶，以留重明。如重明鳥未到的時候，國人或刻木，或造銅像，?爲此鳥的形象，放在明戶之間，則魑魅之類，自然退伏。所以到了現在，都刻木像、造銅像或畫圖像，故現在畫雞於門上。    
    

獨角羊沒有，獨角獸就有

蟲爲找不到…

藥獸找不到…


計蒙


《山海經．中山經》說：「日光山赤…，神計蒙處之，其狀人身而龍首，恆遊於漳淵，出入必有飄風暴雨。」
這個會帶來雨水的山神，在民間信仰中，成了金龍神，直到今天，依舊深深地影響到民間的觀念：社會大眾普遍認為，龍王是管水之神，二十四節氣中的雨水神，就是以龍王為表徵…，這些明顯都是因計蒙的傳說而來。    
    


神農和名字由來


我們知道炎帝本姜姓，那麽爲什麽又被後人稱爲炎帝呢？
炎帝的稱謂與火有關，與原始祭祀有關係。史料上是這樣闡述的：《帝王世紀》記：“神農氏，姜姓也，人身牛首，長於姜水，有聖德，以火德王，故號炎帝。”《說文解字》解釋爲“炎，火光也。”《玉篇》解釋爲：“炎，熱也，焚也。”即長於焚燒。原始農業離不開火耕這個輔助手段。火耕又稱烈山，是指上古的人們割山邊灌草，搜集可以燃燒的物體，砍伐林木，放火燒山，濃煙滾滾，火光熊熊，待煙飛灰滅，撒種蓋土。經過天澤雨潤，寒暑交替，種子生根、發芽、開花、結果，神農氏帶領族民收獲莊稼當做食物。實際上灰是一種肥料，上古的人們似是而非而矣。 
第二種說法“炎帝”是一個部落的名稱，是一個官職的名稱。《左傳?昭十七年》記：“炎帝神農氏雙火紀，故爲火師而化名。”炎帝稱號的確立，標志著由血緣關係維係親情紐帶的神農氏族已經發展成爲具有管理職能的炎帝部落，而炎帝部落首領類似酋長即公職名稱。 
神農氏號稱炎帝，與祭祀有關的原因是上古的人們不能戰勝自然，常受瘟疫、疾病、饑寒、自然災害的侵襲，因此祈求神靈保佑平安，幫助先民們戰勝無法預料而又無法抵禦的災禍，祭祀也就同領導生産、對外戰爭一樣，成爲本部落的一件大事。霍彥儒、郭天祥教授在《炎帝論中》說：“這種隆重的祭祀活動常常由部落首領主持，相沿日久就形成一個崇高的概念：帝，用以配有功德的首領。”《史記?三皇本紀》說：“炎帝神農氏，雙其初爲田事，故爲臘祭，雙牟取以天地。”班固說：“德合天地稱帝”，“帝者，禘也，象可承也。”就是說，帝就是象征著可雙承天之運，降福於人間。於是帝的尊號也就隨之産生了。 
《說文》雲：炎者，火光上也，從重火，即火焰上升爲炎。“帝者，禘也”。由於火與禘對原始先民十分重要，於是便把它們加之於姜炎首領或代表之身，稱之爲“炎帝”。    
    

海蜘蛛好像是現實生物喔…0.0


麒麟







麒麟，亦作“骐麟”，簡稱“麟”，俗稱“四不像”，古代傳說中的仁獸、瑞獸，是中國古代傳說中的一種動物，與鳳、龜、龍共稱爲“四靈”，被稱爲聖獸王。
麒麟，是按中國人的思維方式複合構思所産生、創造的動物。從其外部形狀上看，麋身，牛尾，馬蹄（史籍中有說爲狼蹄)，魚鱗皮，一角，角端有肉，黃色。這種造型是將許多實有動物肢解後的新合拼體，它把那些備受人們珍愛的動物所具備的優點全部集中在麒麟這一幻想中的神獸的建構上，充分體現了中國人的"集美"思想。
麒麟以鹿爲偏旁，古人造這個詞的時候，便明白無誤地告訴人們，麒麟由鹿演化而來，但它又決不是鹿，比鹿多了一些零件和裝備。據說它的身子像麕，也可以寫成麇，古籍中指獐子；有牛的尾巴，圓的頭頂，卻只有一只角。有的說麒是雄的，麟是雌的，形狀被描繪得略有不同。但據說麒的開頭大略像鹿。長壽，能活兩千年。能吐火，聲音如雷。“有毛之蟲三百六十，而麒麟爲之長”。    
    


鵺




虎鷹找不到…

照海鏡找不到…

龜寶找不到…

蠻蠻找不到…


強良




謝豹找不到…


九尾狐







曆史上東夷人的崇拜狐仙。根據<山海經海外東經地望考證>一文，青丘國，黑齒國，十日國都在東夷人的日照臨沂一帶。商人喜歡九尾狐，豎亥爲商人祖先，也曾在此居住。 
九尾狐實際上是上古時代“青丘” 地區人類的圖騰，《山海經》記載九尾狐有食人的特性，那麽它不能定義爲靈獸，靈獸只有人食它的份，它是不食人的，也有學者認爲，九尾狐能食人只能說明它能 威脅敵人，這恰能體現保護神的特性，再結合後來的衍生出來的故事，九尾狐實際上是渴望人類生活的，白狐若想幻化爲人，要經曆千年的修行，傳說狐狸修行一百 年才多出一個尾巴，修行千年才長出九尾來，而只有九尾才能幻化爲人類。正是由於東夷人對狐仙的特殊感情，才成就了<聊齋>的獨特成就和蒲松齡 的極大成功。 
由於中國古典神話小說《封神演義》對中國民間的影響非常大，其中的九尾白狐幻化爲妲己，蠱惑纣王，爲害人間，顛覆了殷商的六百年基業，因此國人對九尾狐的 印象不怎麽好。實際上，狐妖的形象被巅覆也是近幾百年的事，早期的九尾狐好像並沒那麽壞，甚至是祥瑞的象征，郭璞注《大荒東經》“有青丘之國，有狐九尾” 則雲：“太平則出而爲瑞”，又爲祯祥之物；東漢趙晔《吳越春秋•越王無余外傳》記載，禹三十未娶，恐時之暮，失其制度，乃辭雲：‘吾娶也，必有應矣。’乃 有九尾白狐，造於禹。禹曰：‘白者吾之服也，其九尾者，王者之證也。塗山之歌曰：綏綏白狐，九尾□□。我家嘉夷，來賓爲王。成家成室，我造彼昌。天人之 際，於茲則行。明矣哉！’禹因娶塗山，謂之女嬌。”漢代石刻畫像及磚畫中，常有九尾狐與白兔、蟾蜍、三足烏之屬列於西王母座旁，以示祯祥，九尾狐則象征子 孫繁息。 
在中國、日本和朝鮮半島都有關於九尾狐的傳說。相傳當狐狸精的尾巴是儲存靈氣的地方，當狐狸精吸收了足夠的靈氣，尾巴就會一分爲二，到最終裂變成爲九條尾巴。當狐狸精擁有九條尾巴之後，就會有不死之身。

九尾狐，中國古代傳說中的奇獸。傳說中,九尾狐乃四腳怪獸，通體上下長有火紅色的絨毛。善變化，蠱惑。幸喜吃人，常用其嬰兒哭泣聲引人來探也。 九尾狐出，乃世將大亂之象。 
在中國與韓國、日本的傳說中，常出現的九尾狐是只有九條尾巴的狐狸。它可以變成豔麗的女人誘惑男人，據說每條尾巴都有不一樣的法力。其實九尾狐並不是指它只有九條尾巴，而是有無數條。據說，當一只狐狸活了超過一千年，它就會變成九尾狐。 
九尾狐要想變成人，需要吃掉 100 個人類肝髒。有個傳說，當九尾狐爲了第 100 個肝髒要去誘惑一個男人時，如果那個男人向曾經接受他幫助的動物或是鬼求助，就可以把九尾狐擊敗。 
九尾狐每一百年就會有一個尾巴出現。當九條尾巴齊全的時候，再過 100 年，也就是說九尾狐活了1000 年之後，這個九尾狐就可以變成人。所以，活了1000年的九尾狐是已經吃了 100 個男人的肝髒後而變成的美麗女人。當它吃了第 100 個肝髒後，就可以以人的身份活下去。但是故事裏的九尾狐往往在要吃第 100 個肝髒的時候而失敗。


浮遊找不到…


肥遺




即是能。中國古代傳說中的旱魃之兆。據說肥遺是一種居住在太華山山麓的怪蛇，有一個頭、兩個身體、六條腿和四只翅膀。也有傳說稱肥遺是一種黃色的鹌鹑大小的鳥，喙是紅色的，據說吃了肥遺能夠治病、防止寄生蟲。“三足鼈，尾有分支。食之無蠱疾。”（傳說爲鳐死後所化。）    
    
 
能=肥遺


天雞




雨工找不到…

丹魚找不到…


水虎




馬見愁找不到…


窮奇




《史記·五帝本紀》道：“少昚氏有不才子，毀信惡忠，崇飾惡言，天下謂之窮奇。”少昚又作少暤、少昊，詳見本文少昊目，《史記集解》注：“金天氏帝號。”；《史記集解》道此窮奇即共工氏。《史記正義》注引《神異經》道：“西北有獸，其狀似虎，有翼能飛，便剿食人，知人言語，聞人鬥辄食直者，聞人忠信辄食其鼻，聞人惡逆不善辄殺獸往饋之，名曰窮奇。”言此爲大惡之獸。後來"窮奇"用來比喻背信棄義之人《左傳》文公十八年亦道：“少嗥氏有不才子，毀信廢忠，崇飾惡言，靖谮庸回，服讒搜慝，以誣盛德，天下之民謂之窮奇。”嗥同暤。《史記》當取此說。
窮奇是中國傳說中抑善揚惡的惡神，它的大小如牛、外形象虎、披有刺猬的毛皮、長有翅膀，窮奇的叫聲象狗，靠吃人爲生。據說窮奇經常飛到打架的現場，將有理的一方鼻子咬掉；如果有人犯下惡行，窮奇會捕捉野獸送給他，並且鼓勵他多做壞事。古人也把那種不重心意、遠君子近小人的人稱爲窮奇。但是，窮奇也有爲益的一面。在一種稱爲“大傩”的驅鬼儀式中，有十二種吞食惡鬼的猛獸，稱爲十二神或十二獸，窮奇就是其中之一。 
山海經·西山經》道：“（邽山）其上有獸焉，其狀如牛，胃毛，名曰窮奇，音如狗，是食人。”邽，郭璞注音圭；胃，同猬，刺猬 
《山海經·北山經》有雲："又西二百六十裏，曰邽山。其上有獸焉，其狀如牛，蝟毛，名曰窮奇，音如獆狗，是食人。" 《山海經·海內北經》中有一句話描寫窮奇："窮奇狀如虎，有翼，食人從首始，所食披發。"好恐怖……《神異經》雲："西北有獸，其狀似虎，有翼能飛，便剿食人，知人言語，聞人辄食直者，聞人忠信辄食其鼻，聞人惡逆不善辄殺獸往饋之，名曰窮奇。" 
《山海經·海內北經》道：“窮奇狀如虎，有翼，食人從首始，所食被發，在蜪犬北。一曰從足。”首，頭部；被，披散；蜪犬，詳見《海內北經》此目。袁珂道“從首始”、“被發”、“在蜪犬北”、“一曰從足”等，均圖象不同而異其說也。
另外一種說法說窮奇是神名，《淮南子·墬形訓》："窮奇，廣莫風之所生也。"高誘注曰："窮奇，天神也。在北方道，足乘兩龍，其形如虎也。"在天之痕中，仙山島上全身火紅，狀如牛的怪獸就是窮奇（身上有五色石南葉哦）。 
DOMO裏面好像認爲窮奇是共工死後的怨氣所化，這也不無道理。有人（不清楚是誰，在《史記集解》裏面）爲《史記.五帝本紀》注釋："正義讙兜，渾沌也。共工，窮奇也。鲧，梼杌也。三苗，饕餮也。"又有"謂共工氏也，其行窮而好奇。正義謂共工。言毀敗信行，惡其忠直，有惡言語，高粉飾之，故謂之窮奇。案常行終必窮極，好谄谀奇異於人也。"    
    
 


饕餮



上古四凶獸饕餮： 
傳說軒轅黃帝大戰蚩尤，蚩尤被斬，其首落地化爲饕餮。《山海經·北山經》有雲：“鉤吾之山其上多玉，其下多銅。有獸焉，其狀如羊身人面，其目在腋下，虎齒人爪，其音如嬰兒，名曰狍鸮，是食人。”根據晉代郭璞對《山海經》的注解，這裏說的狍鸮即是指饕餮。《神異經·西荒經》中有雲：“饕餮，獸名，身如牛，人面，目在腋下，食人。”
後來，饕餮變成了圖騰，刻於各種祭祀用的器皿之上。《呂氏春秋·先識覽》有雲：“周鼎著饕餮，有首無身，食人未咽害及其身，以言報更也。”殷周時代鼎彜上常刻的就是饕餮，其腦袋猙獰，雙目炯炯，赫然有神，鼻梁凸出；首部有一雙彎曲的獸角或足，其彎曲的方向似無定制，或內勾似羊角，或外曲似牛角；巨嘴大張，利齒如鋸，嘴略彎曲內勾，或嘴巴緊鎖。則作正面盤踞狀，身軀拱起，頭著地或水雲氣，兩邊有一對利爪，象狗爪或虎爪。兩側有一對肉翅，形如耳朵。
因富貪欲故後世喻貪婪之人爲"饕餮"。《左傳·文公十八年》有雲：“缙雲氏有不才子，貪於飲食，冒於貨賄，天下謂之饕餮。”    
    



貔貅



◇貔貅◇ 
嗜殺殘暴，雙目照射紅光，高熱令萬物化成灰燼。代表群火中之血光。 
貔貅乃是風水鎮宅、化煞轉禍爲祥之神獸。最擅化解五黃煞、天斬煞、穿心煞、鐮刀煞、 屋角煞、刀煞、白虎煞、陰氣煞 貔貅凶猛威武，喜吸食魔怪的精血，並轉化爲財富， 它在天上負責的巡視工作，阻止妖魔鬼怪、瘟疫疾病擾亂天庭。    
    
 
==============================================================
下為翔找的其他中國獸：

赤焰獸

    ◇赤焰獸◇

火神祝融和水神共工本是神農氏後裔，在一次大戰中，騎火龍的祝融大獲全勝，共工怒觸不周山，導致天河水傾瀉人間，爲平衡水火之力，祝融派火龍遊走於地下，這火龍後裔的一支便是赤焰獸。由於泛濫四野的洪水是凡水，祝融收走火龍身上的三昧真火，作爲其後裔的赤焰獸，便不再身具神火。即使如此，鋼筋鐵骨周身烈火的赤焰獸仍不是凡人所能打敗的。 《神魔志異‧靈獸篇》赤焰獸 ∶萬火之精玄火鑒之守護異獸，周身赤焰，火毒洶湧，中人立死。傳聞 有異教密法，上古凶神，以赤焰魔獸催持八凶法陣，至爲詭異。    
    



金蟾



三足金蟾：三腿的蛤蟆被稱爲“蟾”，傳說它能口吐金錢，是旺財之物。古代有劉海修道，用計收服金蟾以成仙，後來民間便流傳“劉海戲金蟾，步步釣金錢”的傳說。釋義：“呂洞賓弟子劉海功力高深，喜歡周遊四海，降魔伏妖，布施造福人世。一日，他降服了長年危害百姓的金蟾妖精，在過程中金蟾受傷斷其一腳，所以日後只余三腳。自此金蟾臣服於劉海門下，爲求將功贖罪，金蟾使出絕活咬進金銀財寶，助劉海造福世人，幫助窮人，發散錢財。人們奇之，稱其爲招財蟾。”    
    
 


鑿齒



人形獸，齒長三尺，其狀如鑿，下徹颔下，而持戈盾（應有一定智能）。曾爲羿於壽華之野射殺。《山海經（海外南經）（大荒南經）》、《淮南子（本經訓）》有載。 
傳說中居住在中國南部沼澤地帶的怪獸或巨人。鑿齒長有象鑿子一樣的長牙，這對長牙穿透他的下巴穿出，他手中持有盾和矛。據說鑿齒掠食人類，黃帝命令後羿前往討伐，在經過激烈的搏鬥後，後羿在昆侖山追上了鑿齒並且將他射殺。鑿齒應該是在神話中被妖魔化的中國南方部落的象征。    
    



修蛇



古代中國的巨蛇，也叫做巴蛇，據說體長達到180米、頭部藍色、身體黑色。修蛇居住在洞庭湖一帶，吞吃過往的動物，據說它曾經生吞了一頭大象，過了3年才把骨架吐出來。由於修蛇也襲擊人類，所以黃帝派遣後羿前往斬殺，後羿首先用箭射中了修蛇，然後一直追趕它到遙遠的西方、將其斬爲兩段。修蛇的屍體變成了一座山丘，現在稱爲巴陵。    
    



冰蠶


◇冰蠶 ◇ 
長七寸，黑色，有角有鱗。在霜雪之下作繭。長一尺，其色五彩。其絲水火不侵。《拾遺記》有載。    
    
 


八駿

    周穆王選天下良駒，得神馬八匹，號曰八駿，橫行天下，日趨千裏。
八駿的名字有兩種說法：
一.以馬的毛色命名：赤骥，盜骊，白義，逾輪，山子，渠黃，華骝，綠耳。（見《穆天子傳》卷一） 
二.以速度命名：
“王馭八龍之駿：一名絕地，足不踐土；二名翻羽，行越飛禽；三名奔宵，夜行萬裏；四名超影，逐日而行；五名逾輝，毛色炳耀；六名超光，一形十形；七名騰霧，乘雲而奔；八名扶翼，身有肉翅。”（見《拾遺記.周穆王》所載）
八駿之一的扶翼：





三足鳥



又名三足金烏， 中國古代神話中的神鳥,也稱金烏、陽烏,或稱三足。傳古代人看見太陽黑子，認爲是會飛的黑色的鳥——烏鴉，又因爲不同於自然中的烏鴉，加一腳以辨別，又因與太陽有關，爲金色，故爲三足金烏。 
三足烏是神話傳說中駕馭日車的神鳥名。爲日中三足烏之演化。三足烏亦稱“踆烏”。居於日中，有三足。 
另外根據《山海經》等古籍的記述，中國遠古時代太陽神話傳說中的十日是帝俊與羲和的兒子，它們既有人與神的特征，又是金烏的化身，是長有三足的踆烏，會飛翔的太陽神鳥，三足烏有時候直接被當作太陽的化身。    
    



梼杌



《孟子·離婁下》道：“晉之乘，楚之梼杌，魯之春秋，一也。”梼杌，音桃物。此謂梼杌同乘與春秋，爲國史名，楚史名《梼杌》。
梼杌一般作上古凶獸。《左傳》文公十八年道：“舜臣堯，賓於四門，流四凶族渾敦、窮奇、梼杌、饕餮，投諸四裔，以禦魑魅。”敦同沌。此謂舜流放四凶，以梼杌況鲧。鲧，禹父。  
《史記·五帝本紀》道：“颛顼氏有不才子，不可教訓，不知話言，天下謂之梼杌。”此謂鲧爲颛顼氏之後。唐人張守節《史記正義》引《神異經》注道：“西方荒中有獸焉，其狀如虎而大，毛長二尺，人面，虎足，豬口牙，尾長一丈八尺，攪亂荒中，名梼杌。一名傲很，一名難訓。    
    



解豸



古代神裁制度下産生的著名神獸，又被稱爲法獸。也稱解廌或解豸，是古代傳說中的異獸，體形大者如牛，小者如羊，類似麒麟，全身長著濃密黝黑的毛，雙目明亮有神，額上通常長一角，俗稱獨角獸。它擁有很高的智慧，懂人言知人性。它怒目圓睜，能辨是非曲直，能識善惡忠奸，發現奸邪的官員，就用角把他觸倒，然後吃下肚子。當人們發生沖突或糾紛的時候，獨角獸能用角指向無理的一方，甚至會將罪該萬死的人用角抵死，令犯法者不寒而栗。帝堯的刑官臯陶曾飼有獬豸，凡遇疑難不決之事，悉著獬豸裁決，均準確無誤。所以在古代，獬豸就成了執法公正的化身。獬豸與法的不解之結，還可從古代“法”字的結構得到解答，古體的“法”字寫作“灋”，而“廌”即爲獬豸，“廌法”二字合爲一體，取其公正不阿之意，所以從水，取法平如水之意。獬豸作爲法律象征的地位就這樣被認定下來。由“灋”到“法”，“廌”字雖然已被隱去，然而它象征的中國傳統法律文化並沒有消失。畢竟是傳說，不曾有人親眼見識獬豸究爲何物，因而引出人們諸多想像，有人認爲它象鹿，有人稱它似牛，更多的說法還是羊。除了相關的古籍如《後漢書》、《論衡》、《五雜組》等記述之外，考古發現，秦之前文物中的獬豸都是一角羊的造型，牛形獬豸則出現在東漢之後。作爲中國傳統法律的象征，獬豸一直受到曆朝的推崇。相傳在春秋 戰國時期，楚文王曾獲一獬豸，照其形制成冠戴於頭上，於是上行下效，獬豸冠在楚國成爲時尚。秦代執法禦史帶著這種冠，漢承秦制也概莫能外。到了東漢時期，臯陶像與獬豸圖成了衙門中不可缺少飾品，而獬豸冠則被冠以法冠之名，執法官也因此被稱爲獬豸，這種習尚一直延續下來。至清代，禦史和按察使等監察司法官員都一律戴獬豸冠，穿繡有“獬豸”圖案的補服。與此相類似，在西方，獨角獸也被認爲是純潔的象征。人們認爲它的角的力量能夠壓制任何道德敗壞的事情。同時有貞潔的含義，是完美騎士的代表。    
    



夔



傳說中國東海上有一座“流破山”，夔就居住在此山之上。夔的身體和頭象牛，但是沒有角，而且只有一條腿，渾身青黑色。據說夔放出如同日月般的光芒和雷鳴般的叫聲，只要它出入水中，必定會引起暴風。在黃帝和蚩尤的戰爭中，黃帝捕獲了夔，用它的皮制作軍鼓，用它的骨頭作爲鼓槌，結果擊打這面鼓的聲響能夠傳遍方圓500裏，使黃帝軍士氣大振、蚩尤軍大駭。    
    
 


燭陰



中國古代神話中的神獸。又名燭陰，也寫作逴龍。人面龍身，口中銜燭，在西北無日之處照明於幽陰。傳說他威力極大，睜眼時普天光明，即是白天；閉眼時天昏地暗，即是黑夜。今文化史家認爲，燭龍爲北方龍圖騰族的神話，其本來面目應是男根，由男性生殖器蛻變而來。其産生晚於女陰崇拜時代。《山海經.大荒經》：“西北海之外，赤水之北，有章尾山。有神，人面蛇身而赤，直目正乘，其瞑乃晦，其視乃明。不食不寢不息，風雨是谒。是燭九陰，是謂燭龍。”又《海外經》：“鍾山之神，名曰燭陰，視爲晝，眠爲夜，吹爲冬，呼爲夏，不飲，不食，不息，息爲風；身長千裏，在無晵之東，其爲物，人面，蛇身，赤色，居鍾山下。”    
    



神人類


◇神人類 ◇ 
禺號：東海海神，人面鳥身，耳掛兩條黃蛇，足踏兩條黃蛇。 
禺京：禺號的兒子，人面鳥身，耳掛兩條青蛇，足踏兩條紅蛇。風神兼北海海神。 
旱魃 ：熱神，身著青衣，頭戴青帕，面容冷漠。性別是女的。 
祝融：火神，獸身人面，駕兩條火龍。 
共工：水神，蛇身人面紅髮，駕黑龍。乃祝融玄孫。 
後土：土神。 
噎鳴：時間神。 
句芒：木神，又名重，鳥面人身，駕兩條龍。 
神荼，鬱壘：冥府之神，居東海桃都山。 
不廷胡餘：南海海神。 
燭陰：鐘山之神。 
帝台：中山大神。領中山之地。 
西王母：人身豹尾虎齒，亂發蓬鬆的頭上精心地別著一支玉勝。大神，居西方之玉山。 
英招：人面馬身，背長雙翅，通體虎紋。 
陸吾：昆侖山神，人面虎身九尾。 
開明獸：昆侖山神，身如巨虎，九頭，每個頭都有一張人面。 
離朱：昆侖山護樹神。眼睛最明亮。 
長乘：贏母山神。 
帝江：天山神，六腳四翼無頭。 
瑤水：型如牛，八足馬尾，兩個腦袋，喊叫地聲音象鳴號筒，他在哪裡出現，哪裡就會有戰亂。 
白澤神獸：將天地間一萬一千五百二十種精怪奇物描述出來的神獸。 
蚩尤：人身牛蹄，四目六手，頭生堅角，耳旁毛髮直豎如劍 ，以沙石金錢為食。 
魑魅：人面獸身四腳的怪物，以柔媚的女兒聲迷人。 
神輝：人面獸身，獨腳單手，能以催人入眠的哈欠聲迷人。 
魍魎：象三歲小娃娃，通身黑裡透紅，長耳紅眼，長了一頭烏黑的長髮，能用呀呀學語的童聲迷人。 
風伯飛廉：鹿身雀首，頭生尖角，通身豹紋，尾如黃蛇。 
雨師屏翳：形如七寸細蠶，背生鱗翅。 
夔牛：牛形無角，灰身一足，進出海水，必定有大風雨伴隨，雙目如日月般明亮，吼聲如打雷震驚天地。 
雷獸：龍身人頭，肚大如鼓，每自拍打肚腹，便放雷。 
肥遺：六腳四翅的蛇，當人們看到它在天生翺翔的時候，地上就會發生可怕的旱災。 
柃柃：牛形虎斑紋，鳴聲似人呻吟，它一出現就會發生大水災。 
蜚 ：牛形白腦袋，一隻眼，尾似蛇，它經過水水乾枯，經過草草枯萎。它一出現天下就會發生大瘟疫。 
畢方鳥：象鶴，輕身白嘴，紅斑紋，一隻腳，它出現在哪，哪就會發生怪火。 
酸與鳥：象蛇，四翅六眼，三隻腳，見到它的地方就會鬧恐慌。 
玄丹山的五色鳥：人臉長髮，棲息在哪，哪裡就會有亡國之災。    
    
 


吃人獸


◇吃人獸◇
諸懷：四角，象牛大耳，嘴形狀怪。 
麃鶚：象長腿大狗，眼長在前腳後面。 
窮奇：牛形紅身，人面馬腳，叫似嬰兒啼哭的怪物。（跟黃帝有血緣關係） 
浮遊：人面獸身有翼，身披紅毛，常浮遊水上，善興風作浪。 
相柳：九頭怪物，天界第四次大戰結束後與共工不知所蹤。 
騰蛇：忘記了。 
鑿齒：人身獸首，口生六尺長的鑿刀般的利齒的怪物。 
修蛇：又名巴蛇，身長百丈，黑身青首，一口可以吞下一頭大象。 
強良：嘴裡銜著蛇，手裡握著蛇，人身虎頭，有很長的手。 
日猋：長居地心烈岩，暴躁兇狠，渾身如烈日煞白，足跡到處，裂地焦土。群火中凶芒。 
魍狐：狡猾奸詐，佔有欲強，黃色昧火能僵化所有生命。代表群火中之惑昧。 
尚饗：貪嘴暴食，可吞天地，口噴腐蝕性的紫光，可溶解堅礦金鑑。代表群火之貪芒。 
螟蛟：憤世嫉俗，凶性爆發青色烈火，蒸雲化霧，損害天地乾旱連年。代表群火之怒火。 
金鰲：水陸雙棲，內容玄寒，深藍之光能凝固萬物成冰。代表群火中之冰寒。 
鳧鷩：瘋狂妄為，熊熊烈火無孔不入，催發火山天災，令生靈塗炭。代表群火之狂焰。 
崔嵬：生於陰暗，討厭光明，闇黑邪芒蠶食日月之輝，遮天蔽地。代表群火中之黑暗。 
狡猊：怨毒乖張，以摧毀世上一切美好為樂，藍色烈火可焦土千裏。代表群火中之怨炎。 
貔貅：嗜殺殘暴，雙目照射紅光，高熱令萬物化成灰燼。代表群火中之血光。

----------


## 迷思

> 燭陰
> 
> 中國古代神話中的神獸。又名燭陰，也寫作逴龍。人面龍身，口中銜燭，在西北無日之處照明於幽陰。傳說他威力極大，睜眼時普天光明，即是白天；閉眼時天昏地暗，即是黑夜。今文化史家認爲，燭龍爲北方龍圖騰族的神話，其本來面目應是男根，由男性生殖器蛻變而來。其産生晚於女陰崇拜時代。《山海經.大荒經》：“西北海之外，赤水之北，有章尾山。有神，人面蛇身而赤，直目正乘，其瞑乃晦，其視乃明。不食不寢不息，風雨是谒。是燭九陰，是謂燭龍。”又《海外經》：“鍾山之神，名曰燭陰，視爲晝，眠爲夜，吹爲冬，呼爲夏，不飲，不食，不息，息爲風；身長千裏，在無晵之東，其爲物，人面，蛇身，赤色，居鍾山下。”


這一隻在這期《科學人》中有出現，
直接講結論，
這可能是古代人對極光的解釋加一堆的遐想。
還說，極區本身就是晝夜變化大，詳請請參考地理或地科課本。
我覺得蠻有可能的，
但還是希望神話不要完全被科學淹沒，
......雖然人面龍身不是很好看XD。(書上有放個後人畫的圖...)

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 西王母：人身豹尾虎齒，亂發蓬鬆的頭上精心地別著一支玉勝。大神，居西方之玉山。


這隻就是傳說中的王母娘娘

經現代考古，西王母真的存在過，是一支千年前生活在新疆天山山脈一帶的古老部落，只是後來消失了
後來這個部落被小說家莫名其妙的變成神了...XD



> 蚩尤：人身牛蹄，四目六手，頭生堅角，耳旁毛髮直豎如劍 ，以沙石金錢為食。


依目前『黃帝』和『蚩尤』的文獻研究
應該是『黃帝』為遊牧民族，對於南方的定居民族的稱呼，『砂石金錢』為南方的稻作，因為遊牧民族沒看過稻麥，所以以為他們吃的是砂石

其實古代常常以自我為中心，而把其他民族醜化為蠻族甚至妖怪
例如在日本常見的妖怪『土蜘蛛』經過考究，為大和朝廷對於當地原住民的 蔑稱



> 後土：土神。


後土＝后土＝土神＝社稷之神＝土地公

目前存在於民間最古老的神祇........來自上古人民對於土地的崇拜和感謝所創造出來的自然神祇




> 麒麟：


經文獻考證，確定為長頸鹿
長頸鹿只存在於非洲，以前旅人把長頸鹿的故事帶回來後，因為非洲距離中國遙遠，無法看到實體，只好依據形容描述，結果變型成現在所看到的樣子....XD

麒麟資料：
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%BA%92%E9%BA%9F

----------


## 阿翔

補上一點新找的圖片~
本來很用心貼的但不小心按錯上一頁，
按回下一頁時…啊啊啊啊啊啊全部沒有了啊~~~~~！xN
我好傷心orz 所以這一次隨便貼貼好了，Hide也懶得去用了…
來源：http://bbs.sx.798game.com/viewthread.php?tid=7877


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    英招


玄蜂


青牛


呲鐵


欽原


鈎蛇


哮天犬


混沌


慶忌


夫諸


當康


鳴蛇


狸力


孰湖


吼


狡


風狸


角圭（角虎）


鲛人 
謂人魚之靈異者。晉幹寶《搜神記》卷十二：“南海之外，有鲛人，水居如魚，不廢織績，其眼泣，則能出珠”。此說《博物志》、《述異記》並載之而文小異。《述異記》卷上且雲：“蛟人即泉先也，又名泉客。南海出蛟绡紗，泉先潛織，一名龍紗，其價百余金。以爲入水不濡。三引《博物志》（今本無）亦雲：“鲛人從水出，寓人家，積日賣絹。將去，從主人索一器，泣而成珠滿盤，以與主人”。


窮奇


饕餮


貔貅


龍生九子- 囚牛
大兒是叫囚牛：它平身喜愛音樂，故常立在琴頭上。如漢族的胡琴，白族的三弦琴等。而蒙古的馬頭琴也可能是囚牛的變種。


龍生九子- 睚毗
二兒子是睚毗：它平身愛殺所以多被安在兵器上，用以威攝敵軍。同時又用在儀仗上，以顯得更加威嚴。


龍生九子- 嘲風
三兒是嘲風：是只獸形龍，樣子有點像狗，它善於了望，故多安在殿角上。據說可以威攝妖魔、消滅災禍。


龍生九子- 蒲牢
第四兒是蒲牢：喜歡吼叫，人們就把它安在鍾上，大多是蒲牢的形象。據說它是住在海濱的，但卻十分怕鯨魚，一但鯨魚發起攻擊，它就會嚇得亂叫。故人們把木杵造成鯨的形狀，以令銅鍾格外響亮。


龍生九子- 狻猊
第五兒是狻猊：形似獅子。是外來品，隨佛教傳入中國的，所以性格有點像佛。它好安靜、又愛煙火。所以往往把它安在佛位上或香上，讓它爲佛門守門。


龍生九子- 霸下
第六兒是霸下：又名贔屭，樣子似龜。相傳上古時它常背起三山五嶽來興風作浪。後被夏禹收服，爲夏禹立下不少汗馬功勞。治水成功後，夏禹就把它的功績，讓它自己背起。故中國的石碑多由它背起的。


龍生九子- 狴犴
第七兒是狴犴：又名憲章，樣子像虎。相傳它主持正義，而且能明是非，因此它被安在獄門上下、衙門大堂兩則、以及官員出巡回避的牌上端，以維護公堂的肅然之氣。 


龍生九子- 負屭
第八兒是負屭：因它喜愛文學，故多安在石碑的兩則。
*「缺圖」*
龍生九子- 螭吻
麽子是螭吻：魚形的龍。相傳是大約在南北朝時，由印度「摩竭魚」隨佛教傳入的。它是佛經中，雨神座下之物，能夠滅火。故此，螭吻由此變化出來，所以它多安在屋脊兩頭，作消災滅火的功效。


麒麟


虎鷹


九尾狐


禺疆


鳳凰


梼杌


當扈


陸吾


鲲鵬


虎蛟魚
其狀魚身而蛇尾，其音如鴛鴦，食者不腫，可以已痔. 
出自：山海經-山經-南山經-禱過山 
原文：其中有虎蛟其壯魚身而蛇尾其音如鴛鴦食者不腫可以已痔 
譯文：虎蛟，身形象魚，但長著似蛇的尾巴，鳴叫聲象鴛鴦叫。人如果吃了它的肉，就可以不生腫病，還可以醫痔瘡。


狍鸮


旋龜
怪水出焉，而東流注於憲翼之水。其中多玄龜，其狀如龜而鳥首虺（huǐ ）尾，其名曰旋龜，其音如判木，佩之不聾，可以爲底。——《山海經？之南山經。
其音如判木，佩之不聾，可以爲底。翻譯成現代漢語,即它的叫聲和木頭被劈開時發出的聲音一樣.佩帶它可以使耳朵不聾,還可以用來治療腳繭.
傳說中體貌與龜相近，但頭爲鳥狀嘴與老鷹相似而尾巴猶如蛇、鼈尾。


朱厭
原出於《山海經-西山經》。書中記載，有一種野獸，身形象猿猴，白頭紅腳，名叫朱厭。這種野獸一出現，天下就會發生大戰爭。 
出自：山海經-山經-西山經-小次見 
原文：有獸焉其壯如猿而白首赤足名曰朱厭見則大兵 
譯文：有一種野獸，身形象猿猴，白頭紅腳，名叫朱厭。這種野獸一出現，天下就會發生大戰爭。


毒龍


雷龍


虬龍


蛟龍


冰龍


白龍

----------


## dh52339237

謝謝大大的分享!!
我超高興的!!
因為我非常喜歡妖怪，所以常常查，
只要有沒聽過的就馬上找檔案
今天能看到那麼多妖怪，真是太感動了!!
謝謝大大無私分享!!

----------


## 佛蒙特

有些好像有重複呢...


中國上古神獸匯總


軒轅本紀 有神獸白澤的故事：“（黃）帝巡狩，東至海，登桓山，於海濱得白澤神獸，能言，達於萬物之情。因問天下鬼神之事。自古精氣為物、游魂為變者凡萬一千五百二十種，白澤言之；帝令以圖寫之，以示天下。” 

白澤 昆侖山上的神獸，著名的神獸，渾身雪白，能說人話，通萬物之情，很少出沒，除非當時有聖人治理天下，才奉書而至。 

夔 出生於東海流破山，其形狀如牛，無角，身形巨大，昏黑色，但只有一只腳支撐，也叫獨腳夔。 
　　夔是一種惡獸，能放出如同日月般的光芒和雷鳴般的叫聲。 

鳳凰 大家很熟悉的神鳥了，頭像雞，颔像燕，頸像蛇，胸象鴻，尾像魚。五德之鳥。 

麒麟 是品性仁慈、妖力強大的生物，谙悟世理，通曉天意，可以聆聽天命。人的世界有十二個國家，分別由十二個王來統治。王不是以出身或功績來評選，而是由天命來決定。麒麟就是傳達天命，為自己的國家選出王者的神獸。 

　　梼杌 
　原本只是令人害怕厭惡的惡人，根據《左傳》文公十八年：“颛顼有不才子，不可教訓，不知诎言，告之則頑，捨之則囂，傲狠明德，以亂天常，天下之民，謂之梼杌。”這個不可教訓的惡人死後最終演化成上古著名的魔獸，《神異經·西荒經》記“西方荒中，有獸焉，其狀如虎而犬毛，長二尺，人面，虎足，豬口牙，尾長一丈八尺，攪亂荒中，名梼杌。”已然是一派怪異扭曲的形象，與其說是魔獸不如說是生化實驗失敗核洩漏的產物。 
獬豸 
　古代神裁制度下產生的著名神獸，又被稱為“法獸”。根據《論衡》和《淮南子·修務篇》的說法它身形大者如牛，小者如羊，樣貌大致類似麒麟，全身長著濃密黝黑的毛發，雙目明亮有神，額上通常有一只獨角，據傳角斷者即死，有被見到長有雙翼，但多數沒有翅膀。擁有很高的智慧，能聽懂人言，對不誠實不忠厚的人就會用角抵觸。後世常將普通羊飼養在神廟，用來代替獬豸 

　　吼 
　形如兔，兩耳尖長，僅長尺余。獅畏之，蓋吼溺著體即腐。 
　　　　《偃曝馀談》有載。 
　　重明鳥 
　在《拾遺記》中說，堯在位七十年，有積支之國，獻明鳥，一名雙晴言在目。狀如雞，鳴似鳳。解落毛羽，用肉翅而飛。能抟逐獸狼，使妖災群惡不能為害。或一年來數次，或數年都不來。國人都全灑掃門戶，以留重明。如重明鳥未到的時候，國人或刻木，或造銅像，? 
　　為此鳥的形象，放在明戶之間，則魑魅之類，自然退伏。所以到了現在，都刻木像、造銅像或畫圖像，故現在畫雞於門上。 
　　 華方 
　在《山海經．西次三經》中，有在章峨之山，有一種鳥，型狀如鶴，一足，有紅色的紋和白喙。就是叫做華方。《海外南經》：「華方鳥在東方，青水西，只有一只腳。」而《淮南子．汜論訓》中說，木生畢方。因而有說畢方是木精所變的，而形狀是鳥、一足、不食五谷。《在文選．張衡〔東京賦〕》中說：「華方．．老父神，如鳥，兩足一翼，常銜火在人家作怪災也。」而《韓非子．十過》中說：「昔者黃帝合鬼神於西秦山之上，駕象車而蛟龍，畢方並害。袁珂說華方是鳳，鳳為太陽鳥，故「見則其吧有訛火」。《骈雅》：「畢方，兆火鳥也。」鳳即為神，也是災難的象征。《淮南子．本經訓》：「堯之時．．．大風為害，堯乃使羿．．繳風於青邱之澤。」大風即大鳳。《淮南子》「木生畢方」是受五行思想的影響所玫，意即木生火。因畢方為火鳥故用畢方代火，非指畢方生於木。 

　　白虎 
　在中國，白虎是戰神、殺伐之神。虎具有避邪、禳災、祈豐及懲惡的揚善、發財致富、喜結良緣等多種神力。而它是四靈之一，當然也|是由星宿變成的。是由二十八星宿中，西方七宿：奎、婁、胃、昂、畢、觜、參。所以是西方的代表，而它的白，是因是西方，西方在五行中屬金，色是白的。所以它叫白虎不是因它是白色，而是從五行中說的了。 
　　 
　　玄武 
　玄武是一種由龜和蛇組合成的一種靈物。玄武的本意就是玄冥，武、冥古音是相通的。武，是黑色的意思；冥，就是陰的意思。玄冥起初是對龜卜的形容：龜背是黑色的，龜卜就是請龜到冥間去詣問袓先，將答案帶回來，以卜兆的形式顯給世人。因此，最早的玄武就是烏龜。以後，玄冥的含義不斷地擴大。龜生活在江河湖海（包括海龜），因而玄冥成了水神；烏龜長壽，玄冥成了長生不老的象征；最初的冥間在北方，殷商的甲骨占卜即「其卜必北向」，所以玄冥又成了北方神 
　　 　

朱雀 
　　鳳凰在中國來說，是一種代表幸福的靈物。它的原形有很多種。如錦雞、孔雀、鷹鹫、鹄、玄鳥(燕子)等等．．．又有說是佛教大鵬金翅鳥變成的

----------

